# Scream - Hazelworks?



## Proton (5/8/16)

Hey there guys,

Anyone have an Idea where we can get stock of Scream?


----------



## Modulas (5/8/16)

Juicy Joes


----------



## Proton (5/8/16)

Modulas said:


> Juicy Joes


Thanks but maybe perhaps a little closer to PTA?

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Soutie (5/8/16)

Maybe you should post in "who has stock", you might get a better response there.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/


----------



## Proton (5/8/16)

Ok thanks

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (5/8/16)

Also it's hazeworks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/16)

Proton said:


> Hey there guys,
> 
> Anyone have an Idea where we can get stock of Scream?



Centurion Vapery should have... try them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Proton (6/8/16)

ET said:


> Also it's hazeworks
> View attachment 62792


Apologies bud

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## moolies86 (6/8/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Centurion Vapery should have... try them.


The vapery in centurion do have stock of scream as per uncle @Rob Fisher post above,while you're there try the 6mg and 3mg if you would normally Vape 6mg,found the 6mg to be a little harsh imho,but the 3mg was really good lol but then again ive moved to 3mg with all e-liquids since then,so might just have been my pallet


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/8/16)

And no-one gives the man directions.
The Vapery is located in Doringkloof Shopping Centre, just off of Botha Ave. A link for directions is on their website, and they are open.
Opening Hours: Mon-Thur: 09:00 - 19:00 | Fri: 09:00 - 18:00 | Sat: 09:00 - 18:00 | Sun: 10:00 - 15:00

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86 (6/8/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> And no-one gives the man directions.
> The Vapery is located in Doringkloof Shopping Centre, just off of Botha Ave. A link for directions is on their website, and they are open.
> Opening Hours: Mon-Thur: 09:00 - 19:00 | Fri: 09:00 - 18:00 | Sat: 09:00 - 18:00 | Sun: 10:00 - 15:00


How rude of us haha completely forgot  to be more exact I believe its opposite the wimpy inside the doringkloof shopping centre @Proton


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/8/16)

moolies86 said:


> How rude of us haha completely forgot  to be more exact I believe its opposite the wimpy inside the doringkloof shopping centre @Proton



Yup, we tend to forget that not everyone have all vendors in 100 mile radius bookmarked, on speed-dial and on Google Maps or Waze. 
Enter from Lupin Ave and park close to that entrance. @moolies86 is 100% correct, the shop is located on the left hand corner after you enter, opposite the Wimpy. You'll probably notice the clouds from the lounge before the actual shop signage.
Bonus is that they are open on Saturdays and Sundays, so you can always use a Wimpy Brekkie with the family as a pre-cursor or an excuse to 'discover' the shop

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Proton (6/8/16)

Thanks everyone

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------

